# What type of mugs do you need



## catsunkle (May 5, 2010)

How can you tell if a "MUG" is suitable for sublimation printing?

Bought 6 from a shop (made in china) but the transfer wont transfer on to them.

How can you tell if they are polymer coated, as I understand they should be.

Cheers from "Down Under"

Home of the 2011 World Rugby Cup.

Derek


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

the box will say "sublimation mugs" on the outside!


----------



## catsunkle (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for that "Glenn". So the only way is if you have the carton, I got these at the local store, they looked the same as the ones available from up North (photo), but the can't be, so I will look at getting some from up the North Island and try again.

regard
Derrick


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

glenn said it all...if the box/carton does not indicate for sublimation...it won't be. I have never seen odds and ends of polymer coating item laying around shops...you will probably need to get them from a supplier that has them...and of course sublimation inks/paper


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Derrick,

None of the mugs suitable for sublimation would be sold in a regular homewares store or a supermarket 
You've got to buy them from a company specializing in dye-sub products and blanks. 

Mugs for dye-sublimation should be polymer-coated: the print transfers *into* the coating, not on top of the ceramic mug itself.

You've got to be very careful about quality of the mugs - some of them are not dish-washer safe: you probably don't want your customers getting back to you with the product that only lasted a couple of washes and the image faded and flaked off.

You are in New Zealand, are you?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You know I was just being funny, but you cannot tell by looking at the mug. Safe to assume that if it is not specifically a mug designed for sublimation that it will not work. You average off the shelf mug is not coated with the right stuff.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

jiarby said:


> You know I was just being funny, but you cannot tell by looking at the mug. Safe to assume that if it is not specifically a mug designed for sublimation that it will not work. You average off the shelf mug is not coated with the right stuff.


But you were 100% correct!


----------



## catsunkle (May 5, 2010)

Thanks to all the people who replied to my question. New Zealand is a small country comming into the 21st century. I have found that we seem to have a number of "Fly by night" traders especially from the asian community, who misrepresent a product, import a product, send it off, and then dissappear.

But again thanks, your help is appreciated.

Have a great day,

Derrick


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

When buying polyester coated (sublimation) mugs, you should always test the samples and wash them in the dishwasher first before buying them in bulk. Try to keep the test sample as your control sample, in case there are problems in the future, you can always refer back to your control sample.


----------

